# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  bed against the wall

## zoo york is cool

i was thinking about moving my bed against the wall, but i have a question. how do you make it in the morning if you cant get on one side?

----------


## Alex D

Have it a few centimeters away from the wall, room to got your hand in to do it.

----------


## Man of Steel

Why bother making your bed? You're just going to undo it in 12 hours or less anyway, and if you're anything like me, nobody else is going to see it, regardless. If somebody's coming over, maybe a girl, then sure, but as a daily thing? Screw that...

----------


## Sugarglider11

my beds on the wall, and I make it... somtimes

----------


## FreeOne

i think i've made my bed like, 5 times my entire life.  its completely pointless

----------


## Clairity

LOL!! You guys sound like my husband! He gets up after I do and he never makes the bed, and if I didn't make it.. he would just burrow his way into the sheets every night.

My bed is about 5 inches from the wall (as Alex D stated.. just far enough away to get my hand in there).

It's funny but I practically have to make the bed before I can get in it to got to sleep. I can't stand to have the sheets all over the place (probably cuz then I have to fight my husband for my fair share).  ::D: 
.

----------


## P1nhead

Having the bed next to the wall is a comfort thing.  I think it makes me feel more secure at nighttime even though i can still sleep with it the other way.  I never make my bed unless I'm changing the sheets.  Only bad thing about the wall is I've woken up with my head banging into the wall.(not fun)

----------


## TweaK

My bed's about 5 cm (2 inches) from the wall. Easy peasy pie.

----------


## Man of Steel

Oh yeah, forgot to add, my bed is about an inch from the wall. My bed is weird, too... I have a full-size box-springs and a queen-size foam mattress.

----------


## Burns

> i was thinking about moving my bed against the wall, but i have a question. how do you make it in the morning if you cant get on one side?



Good question. My bed is against the wall too, it's a pain in the arse to make... maybe that's why I only make it for special occasions lol. 

I have to get on the bed and pull the sheets out from under me toward the wall side as I hop up. And yes, this looks as retarded as it sounds. :p

----------


## Clairity

> I have to get on the bed and pull the sheets out from under me toward the wall side as I hop up. And yes, this looks as retarded as it sounds. :p



LOL!  I think we share the same "technique"!  ::D: 
.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

That's nothing, you guys are making a big deal out of nothing.

I say this because, who cares if your bed's close to the wall?  As long as it's really close to the ground, your bed should be simple to make.  

MINE, on the other hand, is WAY UP HIGH, just so I could have lots of room underneath it to put my TV and chairs and stuff.  So when I have to make my bed, I have to climb the ladder up, kneel over so my head doesn't touch the roof, and do the same hopping thing as Burns mentioned... except I have to be careful otherwise I bump MY head.

It's even worse when I have to change sheets!

You're all a bunch of whiners.  :p

----------


## Burns

haha! I'm not the only hopper!

----------


## Man of Steel

*raise hand for hopping*


Only when I have to... Only when I have to.

----------


## CoLd BlooDed

Well, what else are you going to do?  Risk having it being all scrunchy or not tucked in all the way?

Liek plz.

----------

